# Haunted Lantern



## Front Yard Fright (Dec 23, 2005)

I have 2 lanterns that I plan on having out in my yard this year. One will be held by my monster mud character "Buddy", and I will be holding and walking around with the other.
For the one that "Buddy" is going to hold, I just plan on putting flicker light in a light socket so I can just plug it in.
As for the one that I will be walking around with, I would like to find out a way to have a few LEDS that look like a candle burning and can be powered by batteries. The only thing is, is that I have little to no knowledge of using LEDS or anything electrical for that matter. So I was wondering if anybody would be so kind as to help me create this.
If anybody can help me I would greatly appreciate it!!!  

PS sorry if this is in the wrong thread thing... I don't know what I'm doing!


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

Hey there fyf Go to the Led projects part of this link and it may help you out

http://www.hauntproject.com/


----------



## Otaku (Dec 3, 2004)

Try www.johnnyspage.com. He's posted several LED flicker options that would work well in lanterns. Click on "Projects", then "LED Flicker".


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Here's another place to look - http://www.halloweenmonsterlist.info/


----------



## Front Yard Fright (Dec 23, 2005)

Has anybody made a haunted lantern themselves? Looking at all these different pictures and models, I don't know where to start! If anybody has made a flicker unit please let me know!


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Here's one that you can plug it.

LINK


----------



## Front Yard Fright (Dec 23, 2005)

that's the thing, i want to be able to walk around with it so it needs to be powered by batteries.
thanks for the link though


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

You're going to want an LED unit for that.


----------



## heresjohnny (Feb 15, 2006)

FrontyardFright, I have built several flicker circuits. I assume from an earlier post you have limited electronics knowledge? If that is the case the simplest flicker I have seen to build is spooky blue's http://www.spookyblue.com/halloween/flickerlight/spookyfire/. The problem with this circuit is that you need a lot of LEDs to get a decent amount of light. You can also use the LED tea lights, but these are very dim. You may want to try Otaku's hack to add an ultra bright LED and standard batteries http://www.johnnyspage.com/otakuFlickerHowto/page1.htm For all of these you will have to etch the glass (or mist with spray paint) of the lantern to diffuse the light. These should be okay if you simply want the effect of a flickering lantern.

If you want to produce enough light to see by, I think you would need an incadescent flicker circuit, and I don't have any experience with those. My plans in the near future are to build several of the snovotil flicker circuits using multiple ultra-briht LEDs for some small storm lanterns I bought at Big Lots. I don't know yet how much light I can get from this circuit with multiple ultra-bright LEDs. I can post the results when one is complete.

Hope this helps.


----------



## ScareFX (Aug 18, 2004)

Don't forget Zombie-F has a lantern project how-to as well!

http://www.unpleasantstreet.com/index.php?x=/projects/2005/glowing_lantern&y=main


----------



## Zombie-F (Apr 12, 2004)

It's like I don't even have to plug my own site any more! 

Mine is without a flicker effect, which I honestly find to be more realistic. I noticed with an old oil lantern that I have here at the house, that the flame in it doesn't really flicker much at all.


----------



## ghostie (May 15, 2006)

I know it's a tad off-topic, but this thread made me think of a lantern we're going to try to do with a disco ball motor. Looks pretty basic, but I love how it floats in between the headstones at random...video on the page too...Just in case you get sick of carrying yours around all night...

http://floatinglantern.wardellshauntedhayride.com/


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

I've seen that and it looks great, but I don't have the 14'+ space it requires.


----------

